# New Freighter Video



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is some Russian Freighter Video I shot on 8-7-10

San Pablo Reef Pensacola 8-7-10 on Vimeo

Enjoy!
www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very cool video Scott, you did a great job. Never knew there was that much life on it. Couldn't believe all the bait fish and Rubies . Thanks very much for sharing with a topsider! Amazing!

Skip


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

cool video thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool......


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job on the vid!

Is the Chris Craft that sunk a few years back still there?


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Very impressive production. Great footage and nice background music. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks scott! Still haven't dove the freighter yet, but my turn will come. Btw, nice to meet you at MBT last weekend. That's a real cool camera set-up you've put together. I wish I knew enough about cameras to really appreciate it. But if you keep puttin' up videos maybe I won't have to!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Scott.... seems like it looked better on the video than when I actually dove it..... Who is that infamous spearo in the video, I didnt see him listed in the credits......


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a bad azz video. The water looks great.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Gettin a blueray burner scott if you havent yet. I rember what you told me about the HD and DVD. Your welcome to use it anytime if yiou want to burn some of your stuff


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Gettin a blueray burner scott if you havent yet. I rember what you told me about the HD and DVD. Your welcome to use it anytime if yiou want to burn some of your stuff


Thanks, Clay!.....Let me know how you like it.....I am still boycotting BR ....until the bloodsuckers at Sony let the blank prices fall. 
I can't afford to give away disks at over 8$ a piece, so for now, and maybe forever....online will do just fine. 
I might have to break down and buy one for archival purposes eventually since everything is going tapeless now.
I'm just hoping another technology will come in and snap the market away from Sony before they let us have BR at $1 a disk.....it would serv'em right.


----------

